# Sig P365 SD ammo?



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have a Sig Sauer P365 that has had 300 rounds of various range ammo with ZERO issues.
*What SD ammo/hollow point etc. do you guys depend on and works reliably with the basic P365?
*Starting to prep for my range visits this week and want to test SD ammo and the reliability of my new P365.
*Received extra mags, 12 and fifteen rounders and they all work well with range ammo.
*Also looking for holster recommendations.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well- there is a lot of choices out there- 
I am currently running Hornady Critical Defense in both my 380 and 9mm (365). Have test fired a box in each- no issues. 
I recently saw on the Ammoseek.com site a special that a couple ammo sellers had a good deal on it....I believe it was something like about $22 per box and free shipping with 5 or more boxes. So I gave it a try. I think the stores were Glenns Army Navy, and Bereli was the other. That was $10- 12 per box cheaper than I could find it locally. I believe? the 9 was $105, and the 380 was $112. and that was shipped to me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My preferred choices of SD ammo for my 9mm carry guns is the Speer Gold Dot 124 grain JHP in +P and the Federal 124 grain HST, also in +P. My P365X and P365XL are both currently loaded with the Speer loads mentioned. As for holsters for these guns, I like the DeSantis Mini Scabbard belt holster and have them for these two Sigs.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hornady 115gr Critical Defense for factory load and Lehigh 90grain Extreme Defender bullets loaded to my spec by me.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have always liked Gold Dot in the past....but nowdays it is scarce. I preferred it especially in 380- because it opened 100% of the time and stopped in the 1st target. Some believe it does not penetrate enough- but I think it is just right. 
This Hornady CD penetrates to about 13" (380).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use Critical Defense in everything, personally.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

A few years ago Lucky Gunner tested several self defense rounds using ballistic gelatin. It's pretty informative. Click on the shortcuts provided at the top of the page to see the individual caliber tests.






Handgun Self-Defense Ammunition - Ballistic Testing Data


Lucky Gunner tests more than 110 different 9mm, 45 ACP, 40 S&W and 380 ACP handgun self-defense ammunition loads in ballistic gel with analysis and video.



www.luckygunner.com


----------



## BoBo522 (Jun 18, 2021)

Federal HST 124gr +P.


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Get what it works for your piece , and fit your pockets
practice practice practice
I have Fiocchi Dynamics Defense and Sierra Master both JHP


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Sig V-Crown 115gr JHP works for me, and I carry in a Cross Breed mini-tuck IWB.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

rickclark28 said:


> I have a Sig Sauer P365 that has had 300 rounds of various range ammo with ZERO issues.
> *What SD ammo/hollow point etc. do you guys depend on and works reliably with the basic P365?
> *Starting to prep for my range visits this week and want to test SD ammo and the reliability of my new P365.
> *Received extra mags, 12 and fifteen rounders and they all work well with range ammo.
> *Also looking for holster recommendations.


Sig Sauer's Everyday Carry Ammunition 365.
I have shot several SD ammo brands and weights -- all that were available at the range.
The Ammo Inc.'s JHP SD ammo would not load properly. It couldn't get up the ramp and chamber. Other brands had no such problems; I just didn't like how they recoiled.
I also shot Sig's FMJ 365 ammo and Federal Syntech 150gr ammo through it for my practice.

The Phlster Engima Express is a wonderful holster for the P365. The EE is a IWB holster with it's own belt (also worn underneath clothing) and works amazing well. They have a good number of instructional videos on their website and on YouTube. A very helpful group of people.


----------

